# Spark plug replacement cost $400 according to Cook import VW dealer



## PassatV6MI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Does Spark plug replacement cost $400?*

I called Cook import for pricing of 2006 Passat 3.6 spark plugs replacement and they told me $400 because the complexity of the work. I looked under the hood and it doesn't seems to be that complicated, 6 plugs wire are almost inline.
Did I miss something? Do you need to remove things other than the wires and boots then unscrew the plugs?
Now I called 3 different VW dealer and 3 price: $307/$210/$150.
It's all messed up! 
_Modified by PassatV6MI at 12:36 AM 7-7-2009_

_Modified by PassatV6MI at 1:37 AM 7-7-2009_

_Modified by PassatV6MI at 1:38 AM 7-7-2009_


_Modified by PassatV6MI at 9:57 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## PassatV6MI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Does Spark plug replacement cost $400? (PassatV6MI)*

any reply?


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Does Spark plug replacement cost $400? (PassatV6MI)*

what kind of plugs are they quoting?
I've seen dealers give quotes using $0.99 plugs, and others give quotes using $40 plugs. 
so I can see it vary from $150 to $400 depending on the type of plugs.
Although I don't know what kind of plugs are $40 each!!


----------



## 2NSANE (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Does Spark plug replacement cost $400? (PassatV6MI)*

OK you can do the plugs yourself. takes about 20 min, I did mine in 15min start to finish. No special tools required just a spark plug socket ext and ratchet. make sure your socket has the rubber gromint inside so I will hold the plug when you pull them out and put in the new ones.
Local dealer wanted $35 Per plug








To Hell with that
http://www.partsgeek.com is your friend. 
http://www.partsgeek.com/catal....html
cost you roughly $70 with shipping to have all 6 to your doorstep.








Dan


----------



## PassatV6MI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Does Spark plug replacement cost $400? (2NSANE)*

Thank a lot.


----------



## supacat (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know the gap we need to use for a 06 3.6 Paasat?


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

My dealer said the plugs don't need to be changed till 60K miles on the 3.6L anyone else hear that? BTW i was quoted 1 hour labor and the price of the plugs. ECStuning.com had them for ~$100.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

I believe the 60k interval is for the 2.0T. The 3.6 shows 40k everywhere I looked.
This should be done within an hour or less if a trained professional does it. Even with OEM plugs at 20 bucks a pop and ridiculous labor rates this shouldn't be much more than $250.
If you DIY it might take you a little longer depending on what tools you have and how willing you are to scratch things up a bit.
There are 2 special tools that are recommended and make the job a lot easier.
One is to unhook the connectors from the coils and the other is to pull the coil packs out. I bought the puller tool on eBay for less than 20 bucks and decided to go without the other one. You can unhook the connectors with a little pick tool or a small flat blade screw driver (it's a little tricky but can be done). I highly recommend the puller though as my coils were kinda suctioned in the wells so they were hard to pull up even with the tool.
Other than that you need a small screwdriver and some patience to remove the wire cover (at least on the pre-08 engines with silver intake - not sure about the later black ones) and a standard spark plug socket with long extension.
OEM plugs can be found online for 60-100 bucks depending on vendor and current sales/promotions. Besides OEM you can use NGK type ILZKR7A (NGK Number 1961) which is essentially what VW sells.


----------



## 0424valve (Sep 14, 2008)

my owners manual says 80k.


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

I checked again with the dealer and he checked with his senior tech and checked VW's service website and all confirm 60K for the '07 Passat 3.6. The paper he gave me says '04 and prior change at 40K. Anyway to attach a pdf of it here?


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

mexglx said:


> I checked again with the dealer and he checked with his senior tech and checked VW's service website and all confirm 60K for the '07 Passat 3.6. The paper he gave me says '04 and prior change at 40K. Anyway to attach a pdf of it here?


This looks like a flyer the dealer made up. I'm not sure how credible that is. The VW website says 40k for the 3.6, so does the service record booklet that came with my car (07 4mo) and so does the service schedule printed from an older version of VESIS. I'm not saying that there is no chance the interval was changed but that's the first time I hear that. When the dealer looks up the schedule on their internal system I believe they get a list that shows all the possible mileages and all possible vehicles and engines. They have to manually look at the right column and I wouldn't be surprised if they messed that up.
BTW the interval in Europe for the 3.2FSI in Passat (and 3.6 in Touareg etc) is 60000km which happens to be right around 40k miles.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I have an 07 and my local VW dealer quoted me $680 for the 80k service. I called Eastcoast European and they want around $400 for same service. I wanna do it myself. Any suggestions on what else is involved? Thanks


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Spark Plugs: Replace (2.0L, 2.5L, 3.2L )	*	*	*	*	X	*	*	*	X	*	*	*	X
Spark Plugs: Replace (2.0L TFSI, 3.6L FSI, 4.2L FSI only)	*	*	*	*	*	*	X	*	*	*	*	*	X



Top one is every 40k and bottom is every 60k. From VW website. Now not sure what to do. Wish I had an owners manual.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

How about you just pull one and look at it. Or just replace them and then run by the lower mileage. If you are at 50k, you are late or just a little early.


----------

